# Reed diffusers?



## Marisol (Jun 3, 2007)

Raise your hand if you love this cool home scent inventions.






I have used the ones from Pier 1 and West Elm. I am not ready to try a new scent/brand. Please recommend some of your faves.


----------



## luxotika (Jun 3, 2007)

I also think they are cool, but the smell doesn't disperse across the whole room like I would like it to!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also think they are cool, but the smell doesn't disperse across the whole room like I would like it to! Really? I have one in every room in my house (except the kitchen and dining room) and it works great! Have last 6 months. Which ones did you try?


----------



## luxotika (Jun 3, 2007)

My sister got me one at Linens -n- things. It was a gift. Ocean something I think. I wasn't paying much attention!

Maybe I needed more than just one!


----------



## mem636 (Jun 26, 2007)

I absolutely love Reef Diffusers! I was working at Pier 1 when the first came out. So I am biased towards the Pier 1 Diffusers. They are cheap and work. My favorite scents are the Biscotti and Mad Love!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 26, 2007)

I have Mad love from Pier 1


----------



## Marisol (Jun 27, 2007)

They are going on sale on June 29 at Pier 1. Guess who will be going there after her no buy ends?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mem636* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I absolutely love Reef Diffusers! I was working at Pier 1 when the first came out. So I am biased towards the Pier 1 Diffusers. They are cheap and work. My favorite scents are the Biscotti and Mad Love! Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have Mad love from Pier 1 I called Pier 1 to see if they have Mad Love diffusers and she said that they did so I am picking some up tomorrow since my no buy will be done. However, she also told me that they are discontinuing the scent so better stock up!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh!! Well I better go and get some!!! I figured they were only for Valentine's Day


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 4, 2007)

I've been wondering about these things. I just couldn't fathom how a pile of sticks can smell good. Thanks Marisol for giving me a lesson in reeds....

I want one now.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been wondering about these things. I just couldn't fathom how a pile of sticks can smell good. Thanks Marisol for giving me a lesson in reeds....
I want one now.

My mom introduced me to them. One day I came hone and saw a bunch of sticks in a jar of colored liquid and I just shook my head. But I asked her what the smell was because they smell so good. She said it was the reed diffusers. They totally work.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

I've never heard of these before. I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rachael Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never heard of these before. I'll have to give them a try. Here is a picture of the ones I bought today.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks Marisol!


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Jul 5, 2007)

My fav reed diffuser from Pier 1 is Crisp Bamboo...very clean, fresh scent that's not over powering or too perfumey. I have one in the kitchen, one in the great room and one in the bedroom. They smell very nice!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 5, 2007)

I've actually never even seen these. But I do know that I am dying to shop at a West Elm. I don't have one nearby.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 6, 2007)

I was curious, and I was also by pier 1 today... so i got two of them. one tidewater and one mad love. i really love mad love. i will be getting more of the mad love definitely. surprisingly my boyfriend loved them... and he's not into stuff like that. thanks for telling us about them, marisol!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was curious, and I was also by pier 1 today... so i got two of them. one tidewater and one mad love. i really love mad love. i will be getting more of the mad love definitely. surprisingly my boyfriend loved them... and he's not into stuff like that. thanks for telling us about them, marisol! Mad Love is getting discontinued so if you like the scent make sure you get some back ups.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mad Love is getting discontinued so if you like the scent make sure you get some back ups. Thanks, I will! They had a lot, but I'm sure they will go quick. Hhmm... i wonder what other good scents they have. I only glanced over them. Will have to check it out.


----------



## Lyndebe (Feb 5, 2008)

I read where you can make your own with dollar store bottles, bath oil and wooden meat skewers. I'll have to try it!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 5, 2008)

I want to try these. Here I come Pier 1.


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 5, 2008)

I love these........they make great hostess gifts!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 5, 2008)

I will ahve to try these i usually use the B&amp;B plug in ones


----------



## viciousedge (Mar 28, 2008)

I love the ones from Whole Foods! Anything vanilla! The scent lasts so much longer than candles, and it's stronger. Yum!


----------

